# why men like porn ? do you?



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

just curious i didnt see my 1st one till i was 19 or 20 and dont think its a big deal but wondering whats ur guys thought hopefully X wont ban me being he's making topics with free porn!







lol

p.s. lets have a clean discussion fellas and ladies

is porn that bad? look at fox or anyother show if i see 2 women kissing again ima flip not thats that a bad thing but every channel ahs something thats borderline

oh yeah how long is this topic gonna take to reach 30 or more? posts lmao


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This is a legitimate topic....

P0rn makes me


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

> why men like porn ? do you?, why more men than women like it?


Why not?!?!?!







And honestly, there are alot of chicks out there that love porn as much as men do. Also you often hear about men always bragging/and discussing sex alot more than women. Thats because we like to show off to the fellahz, but in actauality.. when girls do get together, they are more and worse than us guys when talking about it. They're just more secretive..

Ladies.. correct me if Im wrong, cause this is what I've head from alot of my homegirls!!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

yeah fill me in zilla ive had alot of "friends" lol and only 1 really digged porn where these chicks at that love it and since theyre ur friends hook a brotha up 5"10 fine black king lol


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

No sense in lying about it....








I once asked a teacher about this (psychology) and they said it had something to do with porn being so unreal it gives men a chance to live out fantasies and sexual situations that would never happen in real life. I dont know...


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

It's not like I ask every girl I know if they like porn, but I do know a couple for sure that do









As for me, it's aight


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Kolbenschlag said:


> No sense in lying about it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 makes sense

i guess sort of like strip clubs theyre ok but id rather buy a porn strip clubs never did anythign for me all they do is take my money i can take a tape home lol


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

it's all purely related with animal behavior.

Males of all (or at least the vast majority of) animal species get an unceasing need to mate, in order to continue the species. Mating has no negative consequences for males as well.

Females on the other hand, are biologically driven to seek out only THE most desirable mate, as they will get pregnant and have to care for young and thereby be UNABLE to mate and continue to reproduce for a relatively long time.

That's paraphrased from my psychology book, too. It's all based around Reproduction.

That's why us SINGLE males like to jerk off all the time, in order to alleviate our inability to mate. And of course, its a fairly pleasant recreational activity too; so long as you don't do it every day for 2 weeks straight and get your dick so chafed from excessive rubbing that you can't do it for another week in order for the rash to go away. :sad:


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

nothing finer then watching pron with a sexy lady!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> That's why us SINGLE males like to jerk off all the time, in order to alleviate our inability to mate. And of course, its a fairly pleasant recreational activity too; so long as you don't do it every day for 2 weeks straight and get your dick so chafed from excessive rubbing that you can't do it for another week in order for the rash to go away. :sad:


 WTF?!?!







ROFLMFAO!!!











> but id rather buy a porn strip clubs never did anythign for me


True dat.. I've been to .25c peeps shows, but never gone to those strip clubs. Rather spend all that time and money looking for a deal in tapes on eBay.











> hook a brotha up 5"10 fine black king lol


Fuh shizzel.. as soon as I get an open weekend bro.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > That's why us SINGLE males like to jerk off all the time, in order to alleviate our inability to mate. And of course, its a fairly pleasant recreational activity too; so long as you don't do it every day for 2 weeks straight and get your dick so chafed from excessive rubbing that you can't do it for another week in order for the rash to go away. :sad:
> ...


 u better im goin crazy zilla all i see are fat old women







or girls too young i need to hit a club baaad!!!!!!! then i can show a girl my real piranha lmao


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> it's all purely related with animal behavior.
> 
> Males of all (or at least the vast majority of) animal species get an unceasing need to mate, in order to continue the species. Mating has no negative consequences for males as well.
> 
> ...


 i laughed so hard my tummy hurts lmao!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> > why men like porn ? do you?, why more men than women like it?
> 
> 
> Why not?!?!?!
> ...


 Chicks talk about sex all the time, especially teenage girls, I mean sometimes me and my friends will be talking and she will say something and I will just bust up laughing and she is like only you would think like that. Guys are just more loud about it and chicks you know discuss it amongst themselves, then you have the gossip queens that always talk about sex. The main place they do that is on the phone or in the bathroom why do you think chicks go to the bathroom in groups so they can talk about sex and other things, I am not speaking for all girls just friends of mine.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Why not?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hmm...chicks that love porn huh?! I wouldnt say that, if anything, porn is just funny due to the fact its girls are fake and the guys use cheesy pick up lines. I wouldnt say that girls talk about sex worse than guys...Id say it was pretty much equal. Where I go to school, girls are far from secretive when talking about the subject, in fact they're more open to do so.

Thats my correction for you!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

porn is good for teaching younger people positions







and for older people it is something for both parties to enjoy i agree with Ms_Nattereri that the acting is a joke, and that porn music is so funny. but its fun to watch with a girlfriend or wife way more fun to make your own movies and watch them with your spouse







i no lots of girls that watched porn say as the movies on " oh thats so gross" only to be doing it a hour later







whats up with that ladies?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I wouldnt say that, if anything, porn is just funny due to the fact its girls are fake and the guys use cheesy pick up lines.


 is there something your not tell us???









...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I dont know what your talking about....


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Sure you dont Karen.







Anyway, PORN is just a way for younger people to get off, and learn about the sex that parents dont talk about anymore. For older people, it lets them live dreams that they could have had Pre-Viagra days... IMO, its a healthy way to learn, however some acts done are savage. For the most part, it is fake. Nothing in life is that good. Believe me, I just got done yelling at my ex-boyfriends best friend... >GRR







< {soothing breaths...}

Men talk about sex openly, however as the times are going, women are becoming just as open. At my school, Karen can vouche, there are many girls who openly talk about sex; what they did the night before, what they liked, didn't like, the orgasms, etc. We're finding less reason to be so "secrative" about it since the men aren't.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Porn! Porn! Porn!









What is porn?







lol.

I don't own any porn never have. I've learned a lot from watching porn though,
(positions, rythm, pickup lines







). Really, to me, porn was just a phase.
Then I moved on to real sex ~~~> much better than porn!









sociologically, i could go all day talking about it. but i wont'


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

many social psychology books say that men and women have reported getting the same amount of arousal and sexually aggressive behaviors after watching porno. the difference comes when violent porno, such as sufocation etc., is introduced. In those situations males get more sexually violent thoughts and would be more likely to attempt harmful behaviors in a sexual situation if repeatedly exposed to the violent porno. as for why men watch it more, evolutionary psychologists believe that it is because of our roles as mammals. men are meant to have as many offspring as possible and copulate with many females while females have more to risk with sex (the child to look for) so they are not so gung-ho. as for me i think porno is cool and can be a necessety if the girlfriend is out of town for a while. later.

Joe


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

you know whats better than porn, creating your own porn video, well camera optional


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

most girls I have talked to about it, (I can be quite obnoxious) say they dont like porn about 33% do though, but most girls I ask say girls talk more about sex than guys do about 90%

in school most people expect these kind of topics out of me, if you knew me better you would understand









personally, I think alot of porn has cheap ugly and nasty hoe bags in it. and they do act really corny, and there is nothing better than the REAL thing


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think porn/sex tv in general has contributed to the sexual promiscuity (sp?) of girls this day and age. Did anyone see that HBO special a while back with the middle school girls talking all that sexual stuff? It was disgusting and I think the prevalence of sex on network TV and cable, and the easy access to porn culture on the net has caused it.

X


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I think porn/sex tv in general has contributed to the sexual promiscuity (sp?) of girls this day and age. Did anyone see that HBO special a while back with the middle school girls talking all that sexual stuff? It was disgusting and I think the prevalence of sex on network TV and cable, and the easy access to porn culture on the net has caused it.
> 
> X


 well said X

but why does porn have all that stupid acting and the music i mean come on i think the music now is just legacy porn always has cheesy music u would think its 2003 turn on some hip hop or r and b sheesh and the acting wtf!!! never been one for that when i hit play i want to see action no acting damnit! lol i may have to find a store here in san jose now lol


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Kolbenschlag said:


> No sense in lying about it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i think this is the bottom line...







something you can't have.. but want ...its all about imagination....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thePACK said:


> i think this is the bottom line...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah, pretty much :sad:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> you know whats better than porn, creating your own porn video, well camera optional


























Your own personal amatured video, staring yourself.









Something to look back on and takew to the grave with!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

one name:tera patrick


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

PORN I don't even have to answer this one everyone should already know.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> PORN I don't even have to answer this one everyone should already know.


 Pls do tell..









We honestly dont have any idea..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> PORN I don't even have to answer this one everyone should already know.










now what?!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Lucky Luciano said:
> 
> 
> > PORN I don't even have to answer this one everyone should already know.
> ...


 Wouldn't you like to know, Ms. Natt..










Hmmm..???

LOL


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Oh just in past post who my idol's were I posted all P stars and usually my avatars are always P stars. Now I changed my avatar b/c it's playoff time and my Sens are going to win. I just thought everyone would have noticed I like my P stars that's it.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

he was the guy who had that chick with the watermelon-class tits, jesus people


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> Oh just in past post who my idol's were I posted all P stars and usually my avatars are always P stars. Now I changed my avatar b/c it's playoff time and my Sens are going to win. I just thought everyone would have noticed I like my P stars that's it.


 Oh, so thats who YOU are...







Yet another to go _way_ over my head


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> Oh just in past post who my idol's were I posted all P stars and usually my avatars are always P stars. Now I changed my avatar b/c it's playoff time and my Sens are going to win. I just thought everyone would have noticed I like my P stars that's it.


 Your new avitar is not you







.. doesnt represent the real Lucky Luciano that we know.









Its like we dont know you anymore.. "NEWBIE"!!! :







:


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

It's the playoffs I have to represent. Don't worry Rhom I will change back to the old me after the playoff's.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> It's the playoffs I have to represent. Don't worry Rhom I will change back to the old me after the playoff's.


 YES!!!!


----------



## BlazedSpecV (Apr 28, 2003)

"Anyway, PORN is just a way for younger people to get off, and learn about the sex that parents dont talk about anymore. For older people, it lets them live dreams that they could have had Pre-Viagra days... IMO, its a healthy way to learn" -KumbiaQueens

what kind of porn are YOU watching? i have never seen a porn teach anybody anything, except to have sex in very creative positions! and how is it healthy for a 16 year old to watch porn? what the hell is that kid gonna learn from porn, cheesy pick-up lines?

"Nothing in life is that good. Believe me, I just got done yelling at my ex-boyfriends best friend... >GRR < {soothing breaths...}"

looks like i got under your skin huh? hahahahaha. so if nothing in life is good, then why are you boasting about your "wonderful boyfriend" on piranha fury? seems like a contradictory statement to me!

as to the topic of why men like porn? in my opinion men like porn because we like sex! is there not one guy in this topic discussion board that doesn't like sex? porn is something of a visual aide for men. it gives men ideas of sexual creativity for us to use so that we can please you women!

-james


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

BlazedSpecV said:


> it gives men ideas of sexual creativity for us to use so that we can please you women!


 Well said James..









Just goes to prove and show.. no matter how disgusting it may sound, or how gross it may be.. all the things we do are all for you chicks!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

here is your answer........


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I didnt think of this till now.. but I suppose its quite possible indeed that women watch alot of porn as well--- LOOK AT ALL THE COCKSUCKING/MONEYSHOT SCENES THERE ARE IN PORNOS. I keep asking myself "WHY THE f*ck DO THEY INCLUDE THAT sh*t IN THE MOVIE? WHO THE f*ck WOULD WANT TO SEE THAT sh*t?"

I betcha *90%* of all the porn movies I've seen/have had on kazaa (and its a large, continually-refreshed mound of porno, mind u) include blowjob/moneyshot scenes.

The only explanation is that women are a large porn audience as well. Unless some non-gay males enjoy seeing that crap, in which case I would like to ask ARE U STILL IN THE CLOSET?


----------



## BlazedSpecV (Apr 28, 2003)

_*" I didnt think of this till now.. but I suppose its quite possible indeed that women watch alot of porn as well--- LOOK AT ALL THE COCKSUCKING/MONEYSHOT SCENES THERE ARE IN PORNOS. I keep asking myself "WHY THE f*ck DO THEY INCLUDE THAT sh*t IN THE MOVIE? WHO THE f*ck WOULD WANT TO SEE THAT sh*t?"

I betcha 90% of all the porn movies I've seen/have had on kazaa (and its a large, continually-refreshed mound of porno, mind u) include blowjob/moneyshot scenes.

The only explanation is that women are a large porn audience as well. Unless some non-gay males enjoy seeing that crap, in which case I would like to ask ARE U STILL IN THE CLOSET?"*_ - Piranha45

a lot of women do watch porn, its just they won't openingly admit to watching it. that, however, is a different case with my girlfriend, she hates porn with a passion, don't know why though. as for the money shots and blow jobs, its just natural for a man to get off on one of the scenes, regardless of he's gay or not. i guess it has to do with our overactive imaginations, when we see another guy get a job, we imagine it to be us getting head instead of the guy in the movie.

-james


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

mmm...why watch porn?....have you seen Jenna Jameson


----------

